# please dont laff.but



## imnotthesame11 (Oct 20, 2012)

wife and i havent had real sex since bill clinton was the prez.ok..shes younger than me and shes hott but frigid to me at leeast. we had sex once in the past 15 months. quickie of course. i dont know what her [email protected]@sy looks like. ok.im so horny and lkonely i coul;d scream and cry...sucks. hell we havent kissed in years,..pathetic..and she acts like were great around her friends etc..a joke


----------



## LearninAsWeGo (Oct 20, 2012)

15 days = problem. 15 weeks = big problem (assuming she's not 8mo preggo or with a brand new baby).

15months = she's cheating on you. I'm surprised you're not cheating on her too. Get ready to move on.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

She's not into you. You need to make yourself more attractive. Maybe your wife will respond to that. Maybe she won't. If she doesn't, another woman likely will.

Check out Married Man Sex Life | How to have the marriage you thought you were going to have. By which I mean doing it like rabbits.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

imnotthesame11 said:


> wife and i havent had real sex since bill clinton was the prez.



And unlike President Clinton, you could actually make a truthful claim to the effect that "I did not have sex with that woman!"


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

She had better be a darn good cook and homemaker if she doesn't put out and you are still with her.

Sorry if that sounds sexist, but what do you get out of this other than a nice looking trophy to have on your shelf?

What is she getting out of the marriage? Does she have a job? Obviously if you don't have sex you can't have kids, so are there kids and if so who is their father?

I'm not sure what kind of advice you are looking for here, though I think you definitely come to a good spot - check out the men's clubhouse, look at ways to "man up" start living life for yourself and make it what you believe it should be, and how to surround yourself with people you want in your life - possibly including your W.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

LearninAsWeGo said:


> 15 days = problem. 15 weeks = big problem (assuming she's not 8mo preggo or with a brand new baby).
> 
> 15months = she's cheating on you. I'm surprised you're not cheating on her too. Get ready to move on.


 I agree....I would seek professional help.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Tell her the marriage needs to include a fulfilling, intimate sexual component and ask her why it doesn't.

And definitely get to marriage counseling.


----------

